# Startup repair can not repair this computer automatically



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

I've been running Win 7 x64 for about three weeks now. I just recently started re-installing all my old software I had on my vista system before. I do a restart and it would not load or repair, most annoyingly thing is when I go to system restore I have lots of restore points available but i'm unable to select any of them to click the next button which remains greyed out in the status section it says "you must enable system protection on this drive" for the local disk C:. As far as i know, this can only be enable once you've logged into windows.

I have tried booting from a CD and get the same results. :upset:

Under Problem Details:-
Problem event name: StartupRepairOffline
problem signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385 
problem signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385 
problem signature 03: unknown
problem signature 04: 21215624
problem signature 05: autoFailover
problem signature 06: 7
problem signature 07: BadDriver
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

:4-dontkno

Help is MUCH appreciated!


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hit the *F8 *Key when booting to go to the Advanced Boot options. Hit the allow *Low Resolution *and *Disable Automatic Restart*. If that doesn't work then try the *Repair your Computer* option.


----------



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

I've already tried Repair. Doesnt work. And neither do the other two options.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

mistake on post ignore


----------



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Test the hard drive: http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
Most issues of this sort can be traced back to a hardware issue.
If the hard drive passes the diagnostic, then it's either use the restore points (which you can't) or format and reinstall the system.


----------



## DSage (Feb 23, 2008)

I cant login let alone test the hard drive from a link. Thanks for the help anyway. Guess I'll have to do a clean install.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The hard drive tests are created on a bootable CD/DVD.
So you make the bootable CD, then you boot from the CD when it's in your drive.
Windows is not required.


----------

